# Moving To Greece (but where!) looking for your input :)



## bonafem (May 18, 2015)

Hello lovely people!

I will be moving to Greece in July/August and then my boyfriend will be joining me in October. We plan to stay for one year! We are both working remote jobs based in London, but fell in love with Greece when we visited last year and are so excited to be moving! However, we are having some trouble deciding where to move to! At the moment we are thinking of Nafplio, but as our knowledge of cool places in Greece is rather limited we are looking for your advice! Here is the kind of place we are looking for: 

1. 2-3 drive or boat ride to Athens (we will be flying in to London every 2 months or so)
2. Pretty city or town within walking distance to a beach
3. Proximity to mountains and/or other pretty nature
4. Interesting historical area (I studied classical, hellenic, and medieval history in uni so big nerd on this)
5. Good food (can we go wrong anywhere in Greece on this one?)
6. Reasonable cost of living
7. At least some other 20 and 30 somethings around to befriend

Soo we are open to anywhere on Peloponese, central Greece, or Islands that fits most of those things!

Anyone have any suggestions? Do you think Nafplio is a good option? 

Thanks so much for your advice!!

XX


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

Naplio is an ideal location if you can find the right property at the right price. We found it a little expensive though versus what we wanted for our money.

With the new motorway open to Kalamata I can get to the airport in Athens in under 3 hours, and of course in the summer months there are flights to Gatwick from Kalamata airport. Peak summer a bit more expensive than Athens, but then the car parking is free and you save on fuel etc.

South Peloponnese I would recommend looking at Stoupa area, Petalidi - Messini area also.
Historical sites abound with Ancient Messini & Olympia to name but two.....

If you are thinking of buying in Stoupa / Messini I can guide you on a trustworthy estate agent...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

I think you might like Loutraki which is only about 45 mins west on the train from Athens airport or you can take the bus from central Athens,but the train goes right into the airport terminal.Loutraki has mountains,sea,ancient sites nearby with cove for swimming and a sea-fed lake which is stunning,a thermal spa bath which is like a large jacussi I think.Its an up-market tourist place with many Russians having bought property there.The winters will carry on as normal there as its a proper functioning town,you can go up the Corinth canal by boat and get to ancient Corinthos.The mountain road out will take you to a sweet village high up where you can have lunch.If you can hire a car you can easily get to the lake which is so nice,banks supermarkets etc,Loutraki has everything,no rough tourists though.Its easy for a day out in Athens,Acropolis etc,just jump on the train.Lots of apartments for rent too.


----------



## bonafem (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the responses! There are so many lovley places in Greece it is hard to choose! I am thinking of heading over in August for a few weeks to look at places- and maybe traveling to a few different cities to see what I can find. Do you have any recommendations of where to look for furnished apartments?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

bonafem said:


> Thanks for the responses! There are so many lovley places in Greece it is hard to choose! I am thinking of heading over in August for a few weeks to look at places- and maybe traveling to a few different cities to see what I can find. Do you have any recommendations of where to look for furnished apartments?


Oh hi bonafem,So which cities in all of Greece would you like us to recommend you to look for furnished apartments,shall we list many,many cities for you,shall we rack our brains for you,we must set to immediately to do this for you,we will imagine where you want to be and we will write down all the letting agents in all the cities of Greece just for you cause we aint got nothing else to do.


----------



## Kyle86 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think based on what you've described, Nafplio is indeed a good idea. Maybe also take a look at Halkida too.


----------



## amandamou (Jun 27, 2015)

*Peloponese*

hello there!good for you!why don't you look on mind my house website!i have a house in the Peloponese that will need minding in the winter !it may be a good option for you (and very financially feasible)

I will be moving to Greece in July/August and then my boyfriend will be joining me in October. We plan to stay for one year! We are both working remote jobs based in London, but fell in love with Greece when we visited last year and are so excited to be moving! However, we are having some trouble deciding where to move to! At the moment we are thinking of Nafplio, but as our knowledge of cool places in Greece is rather limited we are looking for your advice! Here is the kind of place we are looking for: 

1. 2-3 drive or boat ride to Athens (we will be flying in to London every 2 months or so)
2. Pretty city or town within walking distance to a beach
3. Proximity to mountains and/or other pretty nature
4. Interesting historical area (I studied classical, hellenic, and medieval history in uni so big nerd on this)
5. Good food (can we go wrong anywhere in Greece on this one?)
6. Reasonable cost of living
7. At least some other 20 and 30 somethings around to befriend

Soo we are open to anywhere on Peloponese, central Greece, or Islands that fits most of those things!

Anyone have any suggestions? Do you think Nafplio is a good option? 

Thanks so much for your advice!!

XX[/QUOTE]


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Sometimes I have to wonder if people read what is written before answering.

Why talk about buying a place when the OP states it is only for a year? Why talk about finding jobs when the OP states they will be working remotely to London? 

Bonafem, you don't need to confine it to the mainland as your only criteria is to fly to London regularly. In fact, cheap flights from London to several of the more popular islands woud meet that need just as easily.

As for choosing a place, that is extremely difficult as there are many choices that could meet your other criteria quite easily. It's almost a case of just pick one of the many. After all, it is not a permanent move anyway. I'd look at the islands of Crete, Corfu or Rhodes. One advantage they have is that they all have many furnished 'self-catering' apartments to rent and given the current situation, it should not be hard to find someone willing to give you a good price for a year's rental.

I could suggest from personal experience, Niki Apartments on Rhodes for example. Nice apartments and very nice owners.
http://www.nikihotelapartments.gr/


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

What about actually in Athens? Athens isn't like other capitals. It has a fair few areas which just feel like being on an island. You could look at Vouliagmeni/Varkiza. Lots of young people/bars/restaurants and also incredibly easy access to the centre of the city. Also, look at pictures of an idea of how picturesque they are. They have an island feel without actually being on one. 30 mins from the airport.


----------

